# Second Skin LLC - SOLD!!!



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

A few years ago I listed my company; Second Skin Audio LLC for sale on a couple of websites.
Last year I decided to get serious about selling it, and decided to list it with a broker.
He did an amazing job for me, and in less than 4 months I received my first and only offer. I accepted, and over the last 3 months have been working closely with lawyers, my CPA, broker and the buyers to work out all the details.

The purpose of this announcement is to inform everyone that Anthony Collova is no longer the owner of the Second Skin company. 
The new owner is a gentleman named Ken Kanefield. Him and his wife Sue sold their auto glass company, and bought 100% of Second Skin Audio LLC.

For the last 4 weeks I have been training the new owners in the daily operations of the company. I will remain on temporary staff for the rest of the year, helping with phone support for Ken and Sue.

The phone numbers, email addresses, and website details will all remain the same. 
Products, prices, and shipping methods will also stay the same. The only change will be the person sitting behind the desk and answering the phone. Oh.. The desk however will be moved from Phoenix, where I live, to Tucson, where they reside.

My plans for the future are simple.
I am going to travel with my girlfriend and my dog.
We plan on living in a different state or country for 3 months at a time, for the next 2 years. First stop is Austin, then Chicago, then Manhattan. After NY, we will be moving to Rome, Madrid and London. Then we hit Asia.. All of this will start April 2011, after I compete in my first NPC body building competition (no joke).
I am ready, and have been ready to move on for quite some time. 
I started the company with a $700 loan from my father, and managed to do pretty well for myself. I am MORE than happy with the way things have turned out. For now though, I want more from life, and plan on getting it while I am still young. I turned 35 yesterday and though I am semi retired, I still feel like I have a lot left to do in the business world. 

I formed a new company called Collova Media Inc. and will soon be managing a portfolio of online businesses built from my own capitol. The goal is to work 3-5 hours per week, from anywhere in the world. So far I am well on my way!

I want to thank all of my friends and all of our customers for your continued support over the last 8+ years. I have learned a lot, and formed some great relationships. Without the support of the forums, members and vendors, I would not be nearly as successful as I have been. Your continued loyalty to the Second Skin brand and faith in my products means the world to me.

You can expect to see a new Second Skin Rep on the boards in my place. I am not sure what Ken is going to chose as a username, but I am sure it will be pretty obvious who he is.
Please help welcome him as the new owner of Second Skin Audio, and take care of your selves.

Yours in humility,
Anthony Collova


PS. Use this coupon code to take 15% off of any order on Sound Deadening Materials for Noise Reduction from Second Skin for the next 4 days while I Am still in the office. After that, you are on your own:

Code = *cyasuckers*




ANT


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Second Skin Audio - The worlds best soud deadener company has been sold - Coupon*

Will Second Skin now have to pay to be an advertiser here? Or are there still special privileges extended to Second Skin over any other sound deadening company? 

Also congratulations, both to you and to Ken Kanefield. :beerchug:


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Second Skin Audio - The worlds best soud deadener company has been sold - Coupon*

Congrats! All the best in the future!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Second Skin Audio - The worlds best soud deadener company has been sold - Coupon*

Sorry to see you leave Ant... Hope you enjoy the fresh air when you move about. 

Ken is a nice guy, people. I met him when I picked up some sound deadener and is a straight shooter. I'm sure he'll continue to take care of Second Skin the way Ant would like it


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin Audio - The worlds best soud deadener company has been sold - Coupon*



TREETOP said:


> Will Second Skin now have to pay to be an advertiser here? Or are there still special privileges extended to Second Skin over any other sound deadening company?
> 
> Also congratulations, both to you and to Ken Kanefield. :beerchug:


Thanks for the conrats!
Second Skin is going to remain an advertiser of DIYMA should Ken wish to stay on. I did suggest he keep things exactly as I have them set up, for the first year. Once he is comfortable with the business he can make any changes he wants. Best to have his feet fimrly planted before leaping in to the abyss.

ANT


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Second Skin Audio - The worlds best soud deadener company has been sold - Coupon*

Sad to see ya go mang but can't blame you for wanting to live out all those experiences. 

Best of luck and look forward to hearing from you more in the future!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Second Skin Audio - The worlds best soud deadener company has been sold - Coupon*

Ant, what about those warranty sheets we talked about?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Second Skin Audio - The worlds best soud deadener company has been sold - Coupon*

congratulations on living your dreams Ant!

I look forward to dealing with Ken when I finally get my project going.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin Audio - The worlds best soud deadener company has been sold - Coupon*



thehatedguy said:


> Ant, what about those warranty sheets we talked about?


Still waiting for them to arrive. 
Did you ship them?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Second Skin Audio - The worlds best soud deadener company has been sold - Coupon*

Er...I will.

lol.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats. Awesome to hear a success story. Particularly in today's economic climate.

Ed


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

wow ant congrats, sorry to hear you are leaving but happy to hear that it sounds like you did it your way.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Are you still keeping the websites?


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)

Best of Luck buddy. Stay out of trouble lol.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

BigAl205 said:


> Are you still keeping the websites?


 
Yes.
No plans on selling any of them.

ANT


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

DIYMA said:


> Yes.
> No plans on selling any of them.
> 
> ANT


That's too bad. I have $8 million burning up my pocket. Oh well...I guess I'll spend it on vintage PEZ dispensers


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

BigAl205 said:


> That's too bad. I have $8 million burning up my pocket. Oh well...I guess I'll spend it on vintage PEZ dispensers


 
$8m won't get you much..


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Ant, I wish you guys the very best that life has to offer.

Live the dream baby!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Wishing you all the best life has to offer ! *




> My plans for the future are simple.
> I am going to travel with my girlfriend and my dog.
> We plan on living in a different state or country for 3 months at a time, for the next 2 years. First stop is Austin, then Chicago, then Manhattan. After NY, we will be moving to Rome, Madrid and London. Then we hit Asia.. All of this will start April 2011, after I compete in my first NPC body building competition (no joke).
> I am ready, and have been ready to move on for quite some time.
> ...


----------



## Just_Crazy (Nov 10, 2008)

made my order! Take care.


----------



## andoneward (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, you are living the dream! I also aspire to "semi-retire" at 35 and do whatever I want afterward like you are going to do.

Mad Kudos to you and enjoy!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

wow! I just now saw this thread. Good luck Ant ant enjoy living your dream! Hopefully second skin will continue to put out the quality products that we know for years and years to come.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> wow! I just now saw this thread. Good luck Ant ant enjoy living your dream! Hopefully second skin will continue to put out the quality products that we know for years and years to come.


I am sure they will.
I left the owners with the formulation for all of the successful products. They are intent on keeping things exactly as I had them. No reason to change the recipe when the cookies taste so fine!

ANT


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck to you ant! and to the new owners of course!


----------

